# New workshop



## Offcut (21 Oct 2009)

Hello all,

I've been pretty busy with work for some time and finally decided to take some time off to get the workshop built. 

I've added some pictures below for your perusal

The structure is pretty much done now

had to get the lads in to help with the concrete but the shed was my own handy work - just under two weeks from start to finish - with a little help from some machinery

The slab is insulated and has underfloor heating to fight off the scottish winters.

need some insulation, bit of plumbing and some work on the layout - any advice is welcome.






































































all done 

The wooden shed in the background is a wee project i'm running on the side for my wife - it is a replica of a shed she inherited from her gran - the original, which is in very poor condition, was built in 1910 and lived most of its life in the highlands. It was used as a holiday home for a long time before it was moved to their garden where her grandad then used it for a wee sly kip after his dinner most evenings :-D. 

Then plan was to complete an overhaul but unfortunately it was beyond repair - the new one is made from western red ceder. The curved roof was a little tricky but the bandsaw won in the end.

oh and I should mention that land looks scrappy because it is a building site - we are just about to start building a new house - hence the workshop

enjoy


----------



## BMac (21 Oct 2009)

What do you want to build a house for when you've got that?

And I'm sure your wife will be perfectly happy living in her beautiful little shed. You can go visit each other, that would be nice.

Brendan


----------



## Tierney (22 Oct 2009)

Good to see that you've got your priorities right - workshop first, house second.


----------



## MikeG. (22 Oct 2009)

Ban him.......ban him immediately!!

Underfloor heating and a shed half the size of Scotland...........gloating of this order should be dealt with very harshly.

 

Mike


----------



## crazylilting (22 Oct 2009)

Good to see you have your priorities in order. Build the woodshop first!!! Nothing worse then running out of money and not being able to build it. Looks a bit industrial, not sure if i'd get away with that if our home was in close proximity but hey what a space and mmmmmm under floor heat!!!

With all the overhead doors i'm assuming this isn't just going to be a woodworking shop. Are ya farming to? Do you get three phase there? What you heating the floor with? 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## kasandrich (22 Oct 2009)

Jealousy is a terrible thing.........*I AGREE BAN HIM!*

That is a beautiful workshop, what are the dimensions?


----------



## Henning (22 Oct 2009)

Can i come play in your shop? 

I'm limited to 8 square meters in two different rooms and have done most of my work on my knees on the floor... Which is slightly different from your layout :shock: 

At least i will try and make it a little better, but after seeing this, not sure i am going to bother. 

Congratulations on a GREAT shop though! That looks like a dream come through!


----------



## laird (22 Oct 2009)

I look forward to seeing the house, given the workshop and the shed. Mind you I bet the underfloor heating will struggle when the East wind kicks in on that site. Lovely job(s).


----------



## Mattty (22 Oct 2009)

Thats a cracking space mate. Can i be cheeky and ask how much the frame/kit cost?


----------



## eggflan (22 Oct 2009)

Thats not a shed its a factory :shock: :shock: :wink:


----------



## head clansman (22 Oct 2009)

hi 

hope your going to line it out inside to save all that heat from escaping .hc


----------



## Offcut (22 Oct 2009)

phew....glad to see I haven't been banned ...yet!! looks like a close call though  

I appreciate the nice comments, it is a bit of a big space for a workshop but I had space on the land and I have been working in an old steading for years all cramped up.

Henning - I spend a lot of my life in Bergen and Stavanger so you are welcome to pop over when i'm not using it  

The heating will be by two wood burners, one at each end and one with a back boiler for the floor, I also have a LPG condensing boiler as back up if i'm running low on wood or cant be bothered with the fire.

Laird - I see you have some experience with the east wind :shock: - gonna take some beating 

Head clansman - the shed walls will be lined with Celotex or Kingspan. I haven't decided what to do with the roof yet as it might be better to let that breathe.

The reason I chose to have the three door is a bit of future proofing, if we ever sell the house it would make a good set of garages.

Kasandrich - the dims are 16m x 6m with a 10deg roof pitch

I agree the green is a bit industrial but it was purely to get it through planning - they are a bit fussy here  

crazylilting - no three phase here unfortunately - it would have been good so I could increase the HP of my machinery.

Matty - no problem asking the cost - it was £7200 for the kit, the doors bumped up the cost. The main doors were about 600ish each, one of which is electric which was a bit more. The personnel door was a bit of a shocker at £600 :shock: I was assured that I would be impressed with its construction - which I can now see where the cost comes from - 9 mortices more like a safe door!!
16 cubic meters of concrete was about £1500/1600 ish and the pipes were about £300 - rebar came to just over £100 and 20tons ish of hardcore was about £300 - all in about £9500.

PM me if you want the details of who provided it

I'm busy demolishing the existing house at the moment - I'd post some pics but i'm not sure this is the best place.

Cheers Andy


----------



## crazylilting (22 Oct 2009)

Oh yes this is the place!!! Bring on the wrecking ball!!! I love demolition, it's better if we have a video though. Got a youtube?


----------



## Henning (22 Oct 2009)

Offcut":3ksoq8yc said:


> phew....glad to see I haven't been banned ...yet!! looks like a close call though


I would say! 




Offcut":3ksoq8yc said:


> Henning - I spend a lot of my life in Bergen and Stavanger so you are welcome to pop over when i'm not using it



It's a bit of a long swim, though, and this lot here is making me spend all my money on tools these days (Festool being my new big thing, and i already have a few quid's worth of Makita...) so it might be some time before i can take you up on the offer  

Beautiful 'shop, though, and one i would have very much liked to have myself. One day, i tell you, one day... :-D


----------



## John. B (23 Oct 2009)

I dunno! all I can say is,,,,,,Wow 
.
:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

putting it in my garden, all I would have left would ba a patio and a strip of grass running down one side. 8-[ 8-[ 8-[ 

John. B


----------



## MikeG. (23 Oct 2009)

Offcut":21e4qtzk said:


> Head clansman - the shed walls will be lined with Celotex or Kingspan. I haven't decided what to do with the roof yet as it might be better to let that breathe.



Andy,

crinkly tin can do lots of things, but something it just can't do is breath!

You will get more benefit from insulating the underside of the roof than you will from doing the walls, so don't even think of leaving this area uninsulated. You would actually get the worst of all worlds if you did, because you would almost certainly get large amounts of condensation dripping off the underside of the roof.

Insulate the lot, but incorporate some ventilation.....the ideal, I guess, would be a pair of heat-exchange mechanical ventilators in opposite gable walls.

Mike


----------



## Wood Monkey (23 Oct 2009)

That's what I call a workshop....!


----------



## Offcut (24 Oct 2009)

thanks for the advice mike - the roof has an anti-condensation lining to stop the drips. 
I didn't explain myself too well earlier - I will be insulating the roof just not sure if I will insulate the pitch or create a false flat ceiling and leave some breathing space above - would save on the amount of space I would have to heat as well.

Some pics of the house demolition - slightly off topic..


























This one was taken a few years ago when I was building the kitchen











My lovely oak floor - pity it has to be removed as I spend some time creating the curve - ah well....










completing the ceilings this weekend then its time to remove the roof slates and the roof can come down.

hopefully the walls can be demolished and crushed end of next week.

I love demo....


----------



## crazylilting (25 Oct 2009)

I don't like pink carpets as much as the next guy, but why are you tearing the house down? It seemed like a perfectly good house? unless there is something i didn't notice. like it being swallowed up by a swamp or something.


----------

